# Glad the put instructions on the box



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Sooo...step 4 says I lock the disposer in place by tightening the trap nut? Sounds legit.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I do not install that brand anymore. Has anyone else noticed that the retaining ring does not snap into place anymore?


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

i <3 ISE but hate the cheap grind rings on the badger 5's... and a pair o channel locks snaps the retaining ring in place just fine


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I like number 2 seems simple enough!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

antiCon said:


> i <3 ISE but hate the cheap grind rings on the badger 5's... and a pair o channel locks snaps the retaining ring in place just fine



I've never had a call back on a badger 5.....now that I say that.....I did just install another one this week....crap.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you need instruction for ?????

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Directions are IMPORTANT!!






Paul


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

if only crap was that easy. We all know there are times the simple crap does not go right


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

ISE disposals is what I recommend to customers. I like them better then waste king.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

You'd be surprised just how many I've seen installed w/out the retaining ring snapped in past the shoulder.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You'd be surprised just how many I've seen installed w/out the retaining ring snapped in past the shoulder.


Did you find it due to leaks or it just fell off?:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Did you find it due to leaks or it just fell off?:laughing:


Usually because they've fallen off.

We went into an apartment complex and finished up behind a Plumbing Contractor who went belly-up last year.

In addition to the disposals, we also had to go in and remove the test caps from all of the AAV installations and reverse the cartridges on most of his back-to-back tub/shower valve installations.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Usually because they've fallen off.
> 
> We went into an apartment complex and finished up behind a Plumbing Contractor who went belly-up last year.
> 
> In addition to the disposals, we also had to go in and remove the test caps from all of the AAV installations and reverse the cartridges on most of his back-to-back tub/shower valve installations.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Sorry to hear that.


I wasn't.

I made money, kept my guys busy and a little more chaff was separated from the wheat.


----------

